# Wood Stove Installation



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

So i finally finished up with my wood stove install. It was nearly as tough as i thought or expensive either. I started with finding the right area for my shop wich i was goin to have it catty cornered but with the rafter beams it wouldnt work going threw the ceiling. I didnt want to go through the side just funny about 2 90 degree turns. so i wreslted with putting the single wall pipe all togetheand damperr, i think it was maybe 5 pieces. i used 3 screws to attach the pipes. i then sealed the joints with high temp caulk. after the caulk dried i cut a 6 inch hole and cut slits in it so i could flare it out for proper air space so it wouldnt be metal on metal burning. i added a few trim collars on the bottom and added to the inside of the collar some high temp fire block. the foam type. i secure the collar wich fit tighte with teh pipe and finish with high temp caulking.. I added the smoke stack so that it was 3ft above the roof line and anded a cheap guard for it. i added another collar, foam fire block and caulking with a thick layer of roofing cement so the water would run off into the drain system. after the first burn it was perfect. just a lil smell from new metal.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice looking install. Box type stoves are no longer legal in WA state (and I think OR and CA as well). I'm using an old trash burner. What I like is that I can keep the piles of offcuts and other scrap under control. Raises the temp in my uninsulated shop 2 or 3 degrees, too.


----------



## RogerM (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice installation Tyler. I believe that you will be more than pleased with it's performance. I put in a LOPI high efficiency wood burner with double walled pipe and insulated pipe (wooden shop structure) over 5 years ago and love it. Hope you are as satisfied with yours as I am with mine.


----------



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh i love it….i was a lil nervous doing it but im glad i did…just a lil reminder take the stickers off the pipe before you get a good burn on it… lol…it was around 45 the other night and it was a nice 65 in the shop…


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

looks good…now get a cheap box fan to sit behind an it will b on…


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Your install looks great.

I have two ceiling fans in my shop to circulate the heat down. The wood stove keeps it as warm as I want it.

Not sure why someone would say *Box type stoves are no longer legal in WA state.* They are sold everywhere............


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Keep an eye on the single wall stove pipe. The effluent cools rapidly on a long run and condeses in the pipe. This stuff will eat through the pipe and can present fire and CO hazards.
This comes from personal experience.


----------



## BuckNasty (Nov 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments and tips to look for


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks good. Now get a chimney brush and keep your stovepipe clean to prevent "chimney fires". They are no joke!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

gonna be toasty


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I agree with Jerry. I would have gone with double wall pipe but what is done is done.
Burning dry wood and burning it hot will keep the creosote down.
I like the fact that wood stoves take the moisture out of the air and your wood stock quickly.
You know, that whole "wait a year per inch thing". Who's got the patience for that…......................


----------

